# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  mejor mago?

## ratonic

para vosotros quien es el mejor mago de cerca.
para mi opinion el mejor es david blane pero no he visto mucha magia.
un saludo comunidad

----------


## ExTrEm0

..................................................  .....................................

----------


## juanete

David blane , no has visto mucha magia, definitivamente no has visto mucha magia.  :Wink:

----------


## Patito

Anda, que cuando lea esto Ignoto!!! Con lo que le gusta David Blaine!!!!

Ignoto, contente!  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Karlim Karras

David Roth es muy bueno con las monedas. Muy natural

----------


## juanete

> Anda, que cuando lea esto Ignoto!!! Con lo que le gusta David Blaine!!!!
> 
> Ignoto, contente!


.
No tendra piedad :P  :P   :Smile1:

----------


## caibo

Ratonic: vos mismo lo dijiste, no has visto mucha magia, el dia que veas un poquitito mas de lo que has visto hasta ahora, te vas a dar cuenta que David Blaine no es el mejor mago del mundo.

Saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡Ah!! ¿Pero es mago?  :shock:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> ..................................................  .....................................


¿Esto es un encefalograma plano?

----------


## chemarueda

entonces que se le podria considerar a david blaine?

----------


## si66

Para mi es un mago aficionado, el cual tiene o tuvo no lo sé un gran equipo que supieron vender el producto 8que es la magia), mi opinión es que creo una imagen y le fue bien, por lo menos hasta hace un tiempo.

----------


## juanete

> Iniciado por ExTrEm0
> 
> ..................................................  .....................................
> 
> 
> ¿Esto es un encefalograma plano?


  :Smile1:   :Smile1:  que buena...  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   osea esta, muerto :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## caibo

El que no lo quiera puede aprovechar a darle macita y corchazos, pa que tenga y guarde.

http://www.brianmung.com/blainegame.htm

----------


## ExTrEm0

Es por no responder

----------


## El_caos

> El que no lo quiera puede aprovechar a darle macita y corchazos, pa que tenga y guarde.
> 
> http://www.brianmung.com/blainegame.htm


Blaine :Confused: ?,,, mmmm :roll:  :roll: ,,, haaa el jovencito que se tira sobre cajas,,,, ja ja ja,,,,, 

gueno gueno gueno el jueguito,,,, ja ja ja me reí muxo muxo ,,, bha! perdón quiero decir, mucho :P (en una de esas esta ortografiator por estos lados 8) ja ja ja )

----------


## pecha3

No es que David Blaine sea el mejor mago, esta claro que todos los trucos que hace son trucos que hacen todos los demas magos. Pero tiene mucho carisma. 
¿quien es el mejor mago? dificil. Porque david blaine no hace nada especial que no haga otro. 

A mi personalmente me gusta mucho el Mago Cyrill, pero porque me hace gracia sus trucos y la cara que pone la gente.

----------


## si66

Yo dentro de "Mejor Mago" a parte de la "destreza" por decirlo asi, o la técnica, enfoco, que aporte hace a la magia, cosas nuevas, libros editados, libros de teoria digo.
Blaine no aporta nada de nada a la magia, solo sus dvd, ah y un mazo de naipes ahora.

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

:D

----------


## ERICKSON PERDOMO

A mi me parece que el mejor mago es aquel que fuera de un escenario tenga una excelente calidad humana   y dentro del mismo  perfecto dominio de las tecnicas y limpieza de sus presentaciones; por eso desde mi punto de vista en magia de cerca henry evans ocuparia esta posiciòn, en magia de salón puede ser el maestro tamariz o el mago panameño marko que tienen un gran carisma; en escenario los honores se los llevaria david cooperfiil definitivamente.   

Gracias!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

El_Caos: Te he visto!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

David Blaine... buen mago de cerca.... Efectivamente Ratonic no has visto mucha magia. En realidad, todavía no has visto magia.

Y ya que Chemaruela pregunta: David Blaine es un 'truquista' (un tipo que sabe hacer unos cuantos trucos) con dinero y capacidad mediática para montarse un vídeo, pagar a mil compinches gritones (oh God! Oh Man! Yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Unbelievable!!!!!!!!) y difundir sus vídeos por el mundo entero. 

Y pecha3: Blaine no tiene carisma. Es, simplemente, popular. (vete a la RAE y lo miras).

----------


## ign

> ...David Blaine... buen mago de cerca.... Efectivamente no has visto mucha magia. En realidad, todavía no has visto magia.
> ...David Blaine es un 'truquista' (un tipo que sabe hacer unos cuantos trucos) con dinero y capacidad mediática para montarse un vídeo, pagar a mil compinches gritones (oh God! Oh Man! Yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Unbelievable!!!!!!!!) y difundir sus vídeos por el mundo entero. 
> ...Blaine no tiene carisma. Es, simplemente, popular...



Amén. No se puede explicar mejor.
Sólo he visto un vídeo o dos de David Blaine y ni siquiera llega al nivel de truquista. Podría considerársele un actor, como un especialista que salta desde lo alto de un rascacielos en una película y no le pasa nada. De todos modos, tampoco veo que sea buen actor...

----------


## nakis667

Hombre, está claro que el mejor mago del mundo no es, y lo que es a mí no me gusta, pero es que casi lo poneis como si no supiera hacer nada, y si él es tan malo ..., juer, entonces yo ni siquiera se lo que soy. Puede que haga juegos que podría hacer cualquiera, pero recordar que la magia es para ilusionar a los espectadores, y él casi siempre lo consigue, al menos en los videos que yo he visto.

Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que Sylvester Stallone no es un gran actor, pero ¿ Quién no ha visto toda la saga de Rambo ?

Ojo que no lo estoy defendiendo , pero es que creo que las cosas no son o blancas o negras, sino que pueden ser grises.

Para mí el mejor es Tamariz y punto.
Un saludo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo no he visto toda la saga de Rambo. Ni ganas, oye. Seré un tipo extraño.

 No me gusta Blaine. Seré un &%&·$"

----------


## LeNoiR2222

Un mago que me gusta mucho de magia de cerca es Román García, sobre todo el truco que hizo en nadaxaqui para finalizar el programa de la cuarta semana. Para dejar de hablar tanto de Blaine, que no merece ser protagonista.


un saludo

----------


## nakis667

Jeje, lo de la saga de Rambo era un ejemplo, ya que depende la edad que tengas será más fácil que la hayas visto o no.De todas formas, está claro que para gustos hay colores, y yo ya he dicho que como mago no me da más, pero teneis que entender que puede haber gente a la que le guste David Blane. :twisted: 
Un saludo , y si alguien no vió nunca ningún juego de David Blaine, que se pase por la página  www.youtube.com que tienen alguno por ahí.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Blaine? Quién es David Blaine?

----------


## AmadeuS

es complicado, que es ser buen mago? llegar bien a la gente, o ser el mejor tecnicamente, porque en el caso de Blaine y yo sumaria a Criss Angel, son Showman, le llega mucho a la gente, aclaro que a mi no me gustan para nada, algo de Criss Angel quizas, de Blaine nada, creo que para los que saben de magia el mejor mago es cuanto a lo tecnico, pero bue.

A mi en manejo de gente  me encanta Tamariz, en magia tradicional Lance Burton, manipulando me gusta mucho McBride, y la lista sigue, creo que es dificil quedarse con uno
saludos

----------


## Asdepic4s

yo creo que, de los que he visto, por su naturalidad y buen hacer,y por lo divertido de sus actuaciones, Tamariz se lleva ese galardon .

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## Mega

Siempre me ha creado curiosidad este tema...

La Magia no es algo nuevo y lo nuevo no es tan nuevo como puede parecer.

Todo lo nuevo es Magia ya existente, adaptada a los tiempos. (Reciclada). Puedes comparar un mago a otro en el nivel de creatividad y su presentación. Cada cual presenta un mismo efecto a su manera y si es bueno, la personaliza.

Personalmente me impresionan muy poco los magos que se comercializan para la televisión o siguen una rutina en un teatro o casino.

Me impresionan mucho los que se adaptan al instante a cambios en el ambiente durante su presentación. Me refiero mayormente a los magos de la calle; Los poco conocidos que trabajan contra el ambiente y no en tarimas o circunstancias "Controladas". Estos profesionales manipulan cartas contra corrientes de viento, usualmente sin asistencia y adaptando su coreografía constantemente según el ambiente va cambiando. 

Estos profesionales trabajan en parques, trenes y plena calle rodeados de espectadores y usualmente sin asistencia. Es DIFICIL ver la presentación de uno de estos magos 2 veces consecutivas y decir que viste lo mismo. La presentación puede variar por que en el público se encuentre personas reconocidas de presentaciones anteriores, por un error durante una rutina, por cambio de dirección del viento o por la indiscreción de alguien en el público.

También considero como los mejores magos aquellos que siempre empujan en superar algo existente o tienen la creatividad para idear y desarrollar material original o aparentemente original. A la mente me viene *Paul Harris*. Me he tropezado con algunos de sus artículos y efectos que simplemente me hacen pensar "De donde saca estas ideas?!".

¡Exitos!

----------


## tincho91

No me acuerdo bien pero vi un video de blaine q se re notaba q estaba todo arreglado
hiba y hablaba con dos chicos(17/18 años) q elegian una carta y las hacia aparecer en cualquier lado y despues le decia a uno q dijera lo q decia un cartel y le dice que no y se da vuelta y entra a hablar lo mismo q dice el cartel...................................... + trucho imposible

CORRECCION: ERA UN TIPO Q SE PARECIA A BLAINE, PERDON
 :Oops:   :Oops:  

mm respecto al mago a mi me gusta David Copperfield

----------


## KeZs

Desde mi punto de vista, un mago que me ha impresionado por su destreza y su personalidad y carisma, ha sido lennart green.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Tincho91: ... ¿Lo dices en serio?

----------


## tincho91

ah, no , ahora q lo buske para postearlo vi (bah me "acorde") que era un tipo q era parecido perdona  :Oops:   :Oops:  

te dejo el vid
(*** el video ya estaba subido a la seccion de videos, por favor, no nos salgamos del tema, gracias)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

:Lol:   :Lol:  jajajaja, perdona pero me voy a estar riendo lo que queda de día  :Lol:   :Lol:   ese vídeo es de broma y solo está hecho para imitar a Blaine...

----------


## Chuvi's

Para mi el Maestro Tamariz es un genio en misdirection y en manipulacion del publico y de las cartas. Te hace el truco delante de las narices y no lo ves. Luego son muy buenos los viedeos de ciryl takayama, sobre todo en el que saca las hamburguesas de un cartel del burguer, de hecho un amigo me ha dicho que cuando lo logre hacer me considerara un dios... habra que esperar jeje.

Saludos

----------


## tincho91

> jajajaja, perdona pero me voy a estar riendo lo que queda de día    ese vídeo es de broma y solo está hecho para imitar a Blaine...


jeje se:P pero = t moris de risa, es q tenia en la memoria el video pero con david blaine nose pq :S:S:S   

nose como me da la cara pa seguir posteando  :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## legolas

Hola

Para mi el mejor es Tamariz, por simpático, agradable y... genial!!!. Sus trucos son increíbles, esto lo digo a mis ojos que son los de un novatillo a los vuestros que sabéis mucho más seguro que lo apreciáis aún más que yo, espero algún día poder a saber lo suficiente para apreciar todo su arte.

Un saludo para todos.

----------


## mcmoli

Para mi gusto los mejores son Lennart Green y Luis Piedrahita por su carisma

----------


## fradyjavi

Para mi dos de los mejores magos son Tamariz y Lennart Green. Me encanta la naturalidad en hacer sus juegos mezclado con la sensación de desorden y caos en todo lo que hacen. Me encanta verlos actuar.

Saludos

----------


## LONGSHOT

Estoy deacuerdo con que David Blaine, esta a años luz de ser un gran mago, a un que si por mago entendemos una persona que aguanta debajo del agua mas que los peces, que le gusta congelarse, o montarse en un giroscopio, no se, estonces, aceptamos barco. Hablando en serio, para mi tanto de cerca, como en un escenario me quedaria con fred kaps, que portento de mago, a un que eso es cuestion de gustos y por el amor de dios que nadie diga que el mejor mago del mundo es criss angel. gracias  :Lol:

----------


## mariscal13

Veo que criticais mucho a David Blaine, y yo en los pocos libros de magia que he leido y los magos con los que he podido dialogar, siempre me han dicho que la manipulación del objeto es solo un 40%, que el otro 60% es la presentación, y David Blaine cuando hace sus trucos en los dvds, te partes el culo con el, es mas para mis amigos que no saben de magia cuando les enseño algo de Blaine, se rien mas y les causa mucha mejor impresión que cuando les enseño algo de otro mago. 
Asi que si mi humilde opinión sirve de algo creo que no es tan mal mago.

----------


## pedro_peter

Pues para mi un mago que va a dar mucho de sí, tanto por su juventud como por su carisma es el mago portugués:Luís de matos. Me encanta su manera de actuar, como mira a la cámara y sobre todo el acento portugués que tiene.Un genio

----------


## Nevermore

Hay tantos magos que podría nombrar ahora mismo...
Pero voy a nombrar tres, que son clásicos, clásicos:
En cartomagia, Paul Harris; me encanta desde que le ví por primera vez en video y me engancharon sus ideas y su extravagante, ingeniosa e imaginativa magia. Me parece un tio de lo más original.
En magia de escenario hablada, me gusta muchísimo Kevin James; también una gran mente creativa de magia muy oríginal.
Y nombro un ultimo en la categoría de magia de escena musical, o no hablada, al elegante Lance Burton. Me encanta su presencia en el escenario, además de mabntener la clásica figura de mago elegante y de frack.
Otro día nombro otros tantos...

Saludos

----------


## ricard21

Hola Longshot no te voy a decir que Blaine y Criss angel son los mejores, que no lo creo, pero rodeados de quien estan, en el caso de Blaine, Paul Harris, un mito de la magia de cerca y en el caso de Criss Angel, Banachek y Johnny Thompson, una leyenda viva, entre otros y haciendo multitud de especiales de magia, haciendo magia desde pequeño en el caso de Criss y espectaculos en teatros. Muy malos tendrian que ser que tampoco lo creo, para que no fueran medianamente buenos en lo que hacen.

Valorar si es mejor o peor que tal o cual, si es mas bueno o menos tampoco creo que sea muy interesante, pero si nos fijamos en lo que hacen por lo menos  lo que nosotros vemos (tienen la ventaja de la television) lo hacen bien. 

Bueno para no desviarme del tema y sin meditarlo mucho ahi van algunos de mis preferidos:

-Rene Lavand, una autentica leyenda viva, cada vez lo admiro mas, con esa edad y sigue actuando, que tecnica, que historias, un autentico artista de la magia. 

-Guy Hollingworth, Daryl dice que es el gentelman de la magia,si hay que poner un ejemplo de lo que es un cartomago...

-Williamson, que manejo y soltura con las cartas aparte de ser un aytentico cachondo.

-Steve Forte ¿Es magia lo que hace con las cartas, dados  y cubiletes? Pues yo creo que si, ademas de ser uno de los mayores expertos en trampas de juego

-Richard Turner mas de lo mismo y encima con solo un pequeño tanto por ciento de vision, creo que Dai Vernon dijo que era el "card mechanic" mas habilidoso de todos los tiempos.

-Paul Harris por su aportacion a la magia de cerca, que es una de mis preferidas.

-Lennart Green como decian en nadaxaqui revoluciono la cartomagia actual, o es el padre de la cartomagia postmoderna

-Bill Malone a este tio hay que verlo, un showman de la magia de cerca.

-Doug Henning, todavia recuerdo sus efectos con las monedas, de los mejores recuerdos magicos que me han quedado grabados.

-Michael ammar por su aportacion didactica y a su bolsillo de la magia.

-Giobbi el mejor profesor de magia del mundo, por lo menos escrita

-Ernest Earick por escribir Unseen y sobre todo por sus controles, tuvo a Dai Vernon embobado durante un buen rato en el Castillo Magico

-David Stone por su tecnica con las monedas y haber disfrutado como un enano con sus videos Coin Magic

-Fujii akira por utilizar el salto en la ambiciosa  :P , pero por como los hace (el salto cubierto umm me encanta) en realidad esta muy bien su rutina completa de la ambiciosa, por como utiliza el muscle pass en los juegos con monedas, etc. 

-Amaud Chevrier (joven mago frances que se deja ver por foros y paginas web sobre magia) por su delicadeza con las cartas y su manejo de la doble (clara influencia de Ascanio entre otros de su manejo), recomiendo ver su Invisible Palm. 


-Los maestros Tamariz, Ascanio, Dai Vernon, EdMarlo, Fred Kaps, tc,etc,etc, y tantos otros por su aportacion a la magia.


Como muchos de los que hemos escrito en este tema me quedo con un regustillo amargo, de tantos magos que me gustan que me he dejado sin poner.

----------


## maxren

No hay mas mago que ignoto. O'Malley es un aprendiz aventajado. Los demás, solo lo intentan   :Lol:  

Bueno, es broma. Creo que el mejor manipulador, a mi entender, es Kok. Tambien me gustan mucho Lennart Green (una máquina de hacer mágia), Paul Harris (otra máquina con la baraja), Tamariz (una máquina con... todo, sobran las palabras), Jeff (no recuerdo el apellido) y muchos otros. Desde luego nada que ver en mi opinión con los David Blaine, Criss Angel, Wayne Houchin, Cyril Takayama, etc... bastante más cerca del mago "mediatico". No se, quizás me gusta más la magia algo más tradicional (exceptuando el postmodernismo de Green - pero que máquina!!).

saludos a todos

----------


## hardmix

pos para mi Lennart Green o Guastaferro estilos diferentes pero buenos

----------


## martamagika

lenart green, tamariz, piedrahita....david blaine no es mago por que vende? ahmmm solo es mago el que actua en fiestas familiares?? ando un poco perdida...entonces houdini tampoco era mago...ni fumanchu claro...tengo que reciclarme!

----------


## Jesus el mago

En cartomagia Lennart Gren, Tamariz, Rene Lavand, Faustino Palmero.. .

----------


## ign

> ...david blaine no es mago por que vende?...


Muchos no consideramos buen mago a Blaine, pero no lo hacemos porque vende, sino por lo que vende.

----------


## maxren

> lenart green, tamariz, piedrahita....david blaine no es mago por que vende? ahmmm solo es mago el que actua en fiestas familiares?? ando un poco perdida...entonces houdini tampoco era mago...ni fumanchu claro...tengo que reciclarme!


Hola

  No se si te refieres al comentario que hice sobre estos magos, como Blaine.  De todas formas, Blaine nunca ha vendido tantas cosas y de tanta calidad como, por ejemplo, Juan Tamariz (cuenta sus libros y videos). Pero es que la diferencia es tan grande, que, ante la pregunta en el foro "... mejor mago?" no puedes meter a ninguno de estos en la lista, por definición. Y no es que no sean magos (nadie les negará ese "honor"), pero los mejores, mejores... va a ser que no. El "monte de dos cartas" no es el mejor truco de cartas del mundo, y un forzaje y un DL, tampoco te hacen un gran maestro.

espero no molestarte con mis palabras

un saludo a todos

----------


## Ella

-------------------------------

por favor, sigamos con el hilo que sobre blain hay varios post al respecto de discucion: quien es el mejor mago?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Y quién somos nosotros para decir quien es mejor que ese, o que este? 

PD: Y no va por Blaine.

----------


## maxren

> ¿Y quién somos nosotros para decir quien es mejor que ese, o que este? 
> 
> PD: Y no va por Blaine.


Creo que la trayectoria profesional de una persona, ya sea mago, abogado o fontanero dice mucho mas sobre sobre su calidad profesional que cualquier persona que trate de hacer un juicio sobre ello. Supongo que (y dicho esto), el titulo de mejor mago (en mi humilde opinion) se lo rifan Dai Vernon, Juan Tamariz, Rene Lavand y unos pocos "clásicos" más que ya dije en su momento ( y porque Pepe Carrol no pudo seguir su carrera profesional, que si no...)


saludos a todos

----------


## marox

me encanta cyril takayama ! mas que nada por la forma en que trata a la gente, y no por sus trucos, sino mas que nada por la forma en que los hace

!!!=D

----------


## mariscal13

> En cartomagia Lennart Gren, Tamariz, Rene Lavand, Faustino Palmero.. .


Me ha llamado la atención que menciones a Palmero, no creo que sea el mejor mago, pero que manos tiene el jodio.
Otra cosa ¿quien es mejor mago? ¿el que mas sabe de magia?¿el que mas libros escribe? ¿el que tiene mas truco nuevos? o ¿el que mejor impresión le causa al publico?.

----------


## Diegp

Hola a todos!!

Para mi sin duda uno de los mejores magos del mundo es Lennart Gren, ya que su habilidad con las cartas nos deja a todos del tamaño de una pulga.......jejejeje

Otro mago muy bueno para mi es sin duda taramiz, mas que por los efectos que realiza, que ya son miticos entre los magos y los profanos, lo que mas me impresiona de el es un forma de ser realizando uno de sus trucos, y es una cosa que admiro bastante, ya que es algo que me gustaria hacer pero no creo que sea capaz de hacerlo nunca.......jajaja

Saludos!!

----------


## jero_quiroga

hola
DAVID BLAIIIINE, EL MEJOR MAGOO :Confused: ?
bueno, respeto tu opinion, pero yo creo que ni se le acerca a tamariz, henry evans, etc
un saludo

----------


## ico

Blaine :twisted: .......................!


para mi el mejor es Tamariz que aunque los trucos no sean de lo mejor el los convierte como tales.   


Un saludo

----------


## hardmix

pos Blaine... it's not a good magician...

no actua para nada es sus juegos solo los hace y ya... nadie le dijo que tenia que ser un buen actor 80% de juego lo hace el teatro que se le coloca...

buenos magos

Lennart Green <-- awesome
Daryl <--- no es bueno en sus performances pero es una enciclopedia con pies de la magia
Juan Tamariz <--- muy divertido

----------


## dako

Greg Wilson, tiene trucos muy buenos con cartas e impromptu.

----------


## ChaMeR

La facilidad para manejar las cartas y divertir al publico que tiene Lennart Green es asombrosa, sin embargo no se puede elegir a un mago, es demasiado subjetivo, por ahi a unos le atrae mas uno que otro por como contar un juego y lo atrapa mas que a otro... es muy relativo, ademas hay diferentes ramas y esto hace q no se pueda elegir uno... porque por ahi un mago es bueno es cartomagia pero no es tan bueno en ilusionismo, escapismo... , y viceversa con otro mago...

ChaMeR

----------


## Dannypid

La verdad es que ChaMer tiene razón al decir que cada mago es diferente en cada especialidad, siendo dificil elegir a uno solo. Yo sin ser un experto del tema te diría que la mejor pregunta sería ; ¿ Que mago te gusta más de cada especialidad ?.

A mí personalmente por lo que conozco diría que un buen mago son Ciryl Takayama,  Criss Angel, David cooperfield, Tamariz. Y como mentalistas Anthony Blake y Luis Pardo. seguramente habrá muchos otros magos muy buenos, pero estos son los que a mi me llaman la atención y considero buenos.

Ahora bien, sobre tu opinión, la respeto pero no la comparto. No me gusta nada David Blaine, aunque hay veces que hace algo bien, pero no lo considero un buen mago. 

Saludos.

----------


## rifaj

Piedrahita forever... xD
Me encanta su destreza con las monedas, creo que el chico se ha tirado años para hacer lo que hace..., Lenart Green lo prefiero para cartas, su humor no esta mal tampoco. (Yo trabajo con un orden, un patrón xD...)

----------


## KID_1412

A mi particularmente me encantan Rene Lavand y David Stone por su elegancia en la elaboracion de las ilusiones

----------


## _juanchin_

no se si sera uno de los mejores pero a mi me gusta mucho Daniel Garcia por lo que aporto a mi magia.

----------


## M4gici4n

A mi lo que me sorprende es que a la respuesta de "quien es el mejor mago del mundo" haya 5 páginas escritas y sólo he visto a dos personas que hayan nombrado (muy de refilón) a David Copperfield.

Estamos todos de acuerdo de que hay muchos magos muy buenos, pero vamos, creo que Copperfield se lleva la palma.
Muchos lo acusarán de ser demasiado "comercial", pero una cosa está clara, es el mago más completo que ha tocado casi todas (por no decir todas) las ramas del ilusionismo, destacando además en todas ellas: grandes ilusiones, magia de cerca, manipulación, mentalismo, etc...

¿Habéis visto el dancing ties o el flying? Para mi son 2 obras de arte.

No se, creo que pasarán muchos años para que alguien llegue a la altura del listón que ha dejado.

----------


## Yonpiter

> Otra cosa ¿quien es mejor mago? ¿el que mas sabe de magia?¿el que mas libros escribe? ¿el que tiene mas truco nuevos? o ¿el que mejor impresión le causa al publico?.


Creo que este post, que aparentemente ha pasado de largo, ya que no se ha comentado, da completamente en el clavo.
Desde mi punto de vista, el mejor mago es el que mejor impresion le causa al publico, sin duda alguna.
Esto es ironico si pones a un mago con estas caracteristicas junto a otro que haya escrito 1000 libros o inventado tecnicas asombrosas, o lo que sea.
Indudablemente, un juego con un simple doble, bien presentado (vease a Roberto G. en Carta Blanca), con una historia que se recuerde y desarrollado por alguien que sienta la magia que está haciendo, va a ser el mejor mago, aunque no haya escrito nada, no tenga técnicas, no tenga juegos propios etc...
Otra cosa distinta es ser estudioso de la magia, tener imaginacion y talento para crear juegos, pero esos juegos tienen que estar bien llevados para que la gente los recuerde.
A la vista está que en ambientes mágicos (como es este) hay incluso discrepancias al respecto. Unos hablan de Copperfield, otros de Rene o Tamariz, Green o Ammar, Daryl o Roth, son distintos, hacen magia distinta, maneras de llegar distintas y por supuesto a personas distintas.
Preguntale a dos muglees (dicese de personas no mágicas) cuando salgan de un espectaculo en el que hayan actuado varios magos que te digan cual les ha gustado más. Unos te contestan que uno y otros te contestan que otro.... ¿Cual es el mejor mago?
Quien decide quién es el mejor mago es el espectador, nosotros nos limitamos a intentar sorprenderles y hacerles que durante un pequeño momento de sus vidas piensen que la magia existe. Unos lo haran mejor y otros lo haremos peor, pero siempre tenemos la ilusion de seguir aprendiendo y seguir evolucionando para que la proxima vez piensen que la magia ha vuelto ha llegar a sus vidas....


QUE BONITOOOOOOO

Un saludo y FELIZ NAVIDAD

----------


## trinity

criss angel!!me encanta y david blaine!!!  :Lol:

----------


## rifaj

M4gici4n, creo que solo lo han mencionado 2 personas puesto que este hilo está en la seccion de Magia de Cerca y hay mejores que DC en magia de cerca.

PD:Mi mago favorito en general también es David Copperfield pero aquí creo que no entraría demasiado...

----------


## magick16

De cerca creo que rene lavand esta por arriva de todos.Su capasidad de un simple truco con una narracion crear una gran ilucion.Por eso es el que mas me gusta.

----------


## DavidSOL

Mago de cerca o cartomago??

Bueno, muchos habeis posteado Cyril y Cyril tiene trampa, a mi me flipa el hombre y tuve la suerte de verlo actuar su numerode verdad con Jane y os digo que aunque es espectacular dista mucho de lo que veis en los especiales, en los especiales las camaras ayudan y los compinches tambien, algo que Cyril usa bastante. Pero bueno para gustos os colores y anque Cyril me gusta como manipulador y mago de escena todo es respetable.

Magia de Cerca:

Españoles: 
- Camilo, su rutina del casino.
- Migue, recuerdo una tarde soporifera en sevilla, no se si fue por el vinillo o por el morro que tiene que fue una detras de otra.
- Gabi que me la ha metido en muchas ocasiones  :Wink1: 
- DaOrtiz que el mamón me la metio doblada con su nueva triple intuición en el aeropuerto mientras desayunabamos.
- Piedrahita, es sin duda el mejor de nadaxaqui.
- Tamariz en sesión para magos no para profanos, cada vez que recuerdo como nos la colaba me da la risa.

Extranjeros:
- Slydini, no podia ser otro.
- Thomas Garrett, ni no lo habeis visto no sabeis lo que os perdeis.
- David Stone, elegancia, timing, sencillez...
- Goshman, no se puede ser mas creativo y cada vez que veo su toss pass juraría por mi madre que veo la moneda en el aire.
- Paul Gertner, me encantan sus cubiletes de acero (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0cGxqYZp6M) y el efecto circo que le da a las cosas que hace, es decir, un climax, otro mas enorme y cuando ya crees que no se puede mas te la cuela con lo mas imposible del mundo, teneis que ver su rutina de monedas "Thats ridiculous".
- John Carney.

Hay muchos otros pero en definitiva estos son los que mas me han dejado impregnada la pupila.

David SOL

----------


## M4gici4n

> M4gici4n, creo que solo lo han mencionado 2 personas puesto que este hilo está en la seccion de Magia de Cerca y hay mejores que DC en magia de cerca.
> 
> PD:Mi mago favorito en general también es David Copperfield pero aquí creo que no entraría demasiado...


Upsssss... lo siento, se me pasó...  :roll:

----------


## aiturran

Para mí, los mejores magos son:

- David Copperfield (por las razones que dijeron anteriormente, realmente enaltece la magia como arte, dándole a cada una de sus presentaciones un toque artístico y entregando fantasía pura a sus espectadores)
- Juan Tamariz (un genio, quizás de los magos más grandes y genios todavía vivos)
- Tommy Wonder (otro genio, sus libros son maravillosos y su legado como mago y como persona es ineludible. Su carisma, su manera de concebir la magia quedará por siempre)

Pero a modo personal, el mejor mago es Fred Kaps. El más completo y el mejor que he visto. Repito, esto es a modo muy personal.
Traté de justificarme escuetamente. si alguien me quisiera preguntar más detalles, contento respondo. 

Saludos a todos

Antonio

----------


## magomurga

Gabi, Piedrahita (me encanta como juega con las monedas) ,  Blassssssss (tiene ucho escenario) y redoble de tambores......... ¡El maestro Tamariz! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  8)  8)  8)  8)

----------


## Salduba

Lennart Green y Tamariz para cartas.

Pero en conjunto me gusta Cyril Takayama. Esta claro que no sera tan bueno como los dos primeros, pero en conjunto, con la narrativa y la presentacion me gusta bastante.
Aunque ayuda muchisimo la gente a la cual les hace los juegos, ya que esas caras no se las he visto a nadie.
El efecto impactante que causa a la gente me gusta, y manipula bastante bien. 

un saludo

----------


## josep

Es muy dificil decir uno solo.

Yo diría tres, y, en cualquier orden

Tamariz. Copperfield y H. Evans.

(Por cierto porquè nadie lo ha mencionado...?

Qué raro, no ...?

Un saludo màgico.

----------


## HEO-.

> ¡¡Ah!! ¿Pero es mago?  :shock:


hey vamos!!!
david blaine es muy buen mago...
no se que le tiene al pobrecito al igual que a criss angel....
y tienen en los cielos a Tamariz...( tampoco lo digo por desmercer pues igual es un gran mago)...
pero en fin hace poco tuve en mis manos un dvd de el... sabe de todo...
incluyendo pick pocket.... si lo acusan por ocupar cosas trucadas...
pues.. que buen mago no ocupa cosas trucadas alguna vez :Confused: ??

 :?  :?  :? 

respondiendo a la pregunta... creo que el mejor mago callejero es o criss angel o david blaine... 

saludos!!

HEO-.

----------


## Salduba

El mejor callejero creo que Cyril Takayama.
Es una mezcla entre Criss y Blaine.
Blaine es muy soso y de narrativa cero.
Criss Angel sobreactua demasiado y se le nota.

Cyril tiene muy buena puesta en escena, no pega berridos com el criss y es muy carismatico (no como el blaine).

De hecho, sabemos perfectamente como se hacen casi todos los juegos de Criis y Blaine. De Cyril conoceremos perfectamente un 20% de los 
Juegos que hace.

Un saludo
Un saludo

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola Salduba, pienso que en realidad Cyril no es mezcla de nada Cyril es CYRIL, sino no seria grande. Yo tambien admiro su originalidad.

----------


## guilledc

[quote="HEO-."]


> y tienen en los cielos a Tamariz...( tampoco lo digo por desmercer pues igual es un gran mago)...
> HEO-.



No lo tomes a mal, pero ¿¿¿¿has leido varias cosas de Tamariz :Confused: ??

A mi entender, asi como la fisica tuvo un Einstein la magia tiene un Tamariz.

Tal vez a mi si me dan a elegir me quedo con el estilo dramatico/poetico de Rene, pero Tamariz es un genio lo mires por donde lo mires.

Saludos

----------


## HEO-.

[quote="guilledc"]


> Iniciado por eidanyoson
> 
> y tienen en los cielos a Tamariz...( tampoco lo digo por desmercer pues igual es un gran mago)...
> HEO-.
> 
> 
> 
> No lo tomes a mal, pero ¿¿¿¿has leido varias cosas de Tamariz??
> 
> ...



obio...
tengo por lo mkenos 5 libros de tamariz (eso si los leo de a poco)
y no digo que no sea un maestro el tipo es genial...
a lo que me referia yo con esa expresion era a que la mayoria de las veces hablan de Tamariz como el mejor de los mas mejores de los mejores magos....
eso... el tipo es genialismo pero no es el unico ,no?

saludos = y un abrazo!

HEO-.

----------


## torino

joooo otro amante de cris y blaine nooooo  :Lol:  . La verdad, me parece bien que defienda su postura, cada cual con lo suyo. Para mi no hay un mejor, Rene Lavand y Tamariz ocupan el mismo puesto en mi corazon. ( que cursi a sonado)  :D

----------


## AmadeuS

yo   :Oops:

----------


## josep

A partir de ahora el mejor mago es MESSI ...

Salud.

(Reconozco que no soy muy imparcial porque

me gusta el fùtbol y además soy del Barça ...)

----------


## Ella

--------------

por favor, no nos salgamos del tema

----------


## josep

Ella. 

Te refieres a mí ?

Espero que sea para algún otro mensaje.

Porque sino , no lo entiendo. En fin,tú sabrás.

Saludos mágicos...

----------


## Ella

este es un post donde se pide la opinion sobre el mejor MAGO de magia de cerca  (ilusionista)




> para vosotros quien es el mejor mago de cerca.
> para mi opinion el mejor es david blane pero no he visto mucha magia.
> un saludo comunidad


antes de escribir un mensaje hay que leer el post por completo

sigamos con el tema, por favor

----------


## HEO-.

me dedique a ver videos de cyril takayama... y diria que esta mas que bastante bueno...
eso si lo encuentro como "aqui voy yo"
de todas maneras el tipo es espectacular....

saludos!!

HEO-.

----------


## josep

Gracias por la aclaraciòn...

Es que soy nuevo ,como comprobarás, y no sabia que

el sentido del humor podría ser censurado...

Además desde pequeño me han enseñado que una obra

de arte, un cuadro, un libro, una múscia... siempre pueden

ser mencionados en cualquier situacón y contexto.

Siento que precisamente en un foro de magia no pueda ser

así y me hayas llamado la atencion por ello.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Sendal

que pasividad acompasada, y no estoy haciendo nada, si, nada!!! pero ya te la cole, buffffff
Para mi Slydini sin duda, que temple, que fácil lo hace; y que difícil es hacerlo tan fácil como el lo hace, ni se inmuta, te miente, que ni tan siquiera te llega engañar, sino que te convence con sus gestos tan naturales de que no esta haciendo nada, nada mas que apoyar un brazo, reclinarse hacia atras como si nada,y a la hora de la verdad ni del movimiento de una ceja te puedes fiar, que crack

----------


## trinity

david blaine

----------


## edukaos

Cyril Takayama sin duda en magia callejera moderna.
René Lavand lejos el mejor de todos los tiempos! te "pinta la cara" con una sola mano y a medio metro tuyo...
Blaine y Angel la verdad no me matan, si les sacas las camaras y la produccion no les queda nada, son magos comunes.

----------


## tincho´s15

mm..  a mi me encanta tamariz..  y jansenson (mago agentino)  interesante los 2...

adios

----------


## Kazhiel

Para mi definitivamente es Cyril Takayama el mejor, su magia aunque usa metodos bastante clasicos, es moderna y a mi personalmente me encanta su estilo.

----------


## susilin27

tamariz , rene lavand y pablo segobriga

----------


## raul938

JUAN TAMARIZ sin duda alguna y despues..........RENE LAVANDpor como lo hace con solo una mano increible.

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

bueno, aunque el post sea de junio 96, en fin....para mi sin lugar a dudas el numero uno es LENNART GREEN  y aparte el  que mas clase tiene y elegante  que he visto es a JEAN PIERRE VALLERINO.

----------


## Tanthalas

Tamariz, Lavand.
Y de los que ya no están Pepe Carroll y Al Goshman.

----------


## hydros

Me encantan: Juan Tamariz, Rene Lavand y Luis Piedrahita

Son mis tres dioses entre otros muchos muchiiiiiiiiiiiiisimos mas. :D

----------


## Mindcraft

Para mi Jansenson, Lavand y Tamariz

----------


## azegarra

Fred Kaps ( el mejor de los mejores, de cerca, de lejos, de todas partes)
Cardini
Channing Pollack
David Copperfield
Rene Lavand
Lennart Green

----------


## KOTKIN

A mi el que ACTUALMENTE más me ha gustado es Cyril Takayama. 

Que si... que ya lo sé... que por ejemplo Daryl es un maestro de la magia... Pero espero que alguien entienda mi punto de vista.

----------


## leonard

algunos de aqui conocen al argentino JansensonL? es muy bueno...

----------


## Edwin93.CS

Ehhh  8)  Bueno para mi son 

-David Copperfiel si asi se escribe   :Wink:  
-Tony Hassini
-David Blaine
-Porsu que Criss Angel
Y Yoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## cipotron13

'para mi Tamariz y Rene Lavand son mis faboritos

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Mis favoritos son:

Fred Kaps, Dámaso, AlfonsoSHCD.

----------


## MagoCacky

Jay Sankey. No hay mas discuciones...

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

> Jay Sankey. No hay mas discuciones...


Ui sí, sí las hay  :Smile1:

----------


## alan_ilusion

En realidad amigos mios,no hai magos malos,solo que no saben presentar un juego ni hacer que la gente crea en el y en su magia,en cambio los "buenos", que para uno puede ser uno y para otro otro,no existen porque ellos te hacen creer en ellos mismos y tambien en su eterna y agradable mentira.

----------


## Drat

> En realidad amigos mios,no hai magos malos,solo que no saben presentar un juego ni hacer que la gente crea en el y en su magia,en cambio los "buenos", que para uno puede ser uno y para otro otro,no existen porque ellos te hacen creer en ellos mismos y tambien en su eterna y agradable mentira.


"eterna y agradable mentira" me ha gustado...

para mi el mejor es:

-Juan Tamariz :D 

¡¡¡¡Sí señor!!!!

Saludos

DRAT

----------


## fedech88

Yo no sabria cual elegir...
Daniel Garcia es bueno, pero hay tantos y tan diferentes...

----------


## fuyet

para mi el maestro es Juan Tamariz.... Con diferencia....Me encanto su espectaculo que hizo en Bcna en el Club Capitol Titulado MAGIA POTAGIA... me lleve a unos amigos que son los tipicos chafa trucos y salieron alucinados. 
Un saludo a todos

----------


## Trus

A mí me encantan Giobbi, y sobretodo Braue.

----------


## Drat

Cierto, Giobbi también es muy bueno y me gusta todo lo que hace, pero también está: LENART GREEN. Otro de los grandes.

Drat

Saludos

----------


## magoandre

para mi un buen mago de close -up es daryl


es muy bueno ademas de su personalidad para hacer los juegos



magicordialmente magoandre

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Carrol, carrol, carrollll

----------


## roma

Yo voto por Ines. Y cuanto más cerca mejor. 
Bueno y de los demás vivos: Juan Tamariz, impresiona verlo muy de cerca (esta vez magicamente hablando) Hace maravillas. 
Y de los que ya no están sin dudarlo Slydini, Fred Kaps, Ascanio. 
Bueno....Armando Lucero, René Lavand. 
Enfin...hay muchos. 
Por cierto de los últimos que he visto me han gustado mucho: Miguel Ajo, Jose que soy yo, M.A.Gea y Helder Guimaraes.
Un saludo.

----------


## alvaro lopez

> Carrol, carrol, carrollll


Coincido contigo, como Carrol no hay ninguno.

----------


## Eloi

Rene Lavand... aunque hay muchos magos buenos, me quedo con este.

----------


## marmotus69

pues yo me quedo con IGNOTO

----------


## shark

> Jay Sankey. No hay mas discuciones...



 :shock: 


¿y como actriz de reparto? ¿la gallina caponata?

----------


## magiclaps

Juan Tamariz es el mejor, además de habilidoso con las manos es muy divertido.

----------


## Nitsuga

Para mi no hay mejor o peor mago, cada uno tiene sus gustos, no se puede definir quien es el mejor mago, pero si se puede definir, quien es mejor en gags, quien es mejor en tecnicas, quien es mejor en actuacion, etc...Todo es parte de la magia, no por saber hacer trucos buenos, vas a ser mago, y no por ser gracioso vas a ser mago, es un conjunto y cada uno es mejor en una cosa que en otra, no existe el mago perfecto.
Eso es lo que creo.

----------


## loval

Para mi Tamariz , pero Daortiz tambien es un pu... crack.

----------


## Dramagic

Sin discusión, el mejor Tamariz.

¿Por qué si no en los congresos de la FISM es el único que llena sin publicidad y tiene que doblar pases para que otros magos vayan a verle mientras que otros grandes magos programados a la misma hora ven como su sala se queda vacía? me remito al Ultimo FISM

Recordemos que fue alumno DIRECTO de Frakson (otro gande), Ascanio, Slydini, Vernon y muchos más.

Juan Tamariz es experto en Manipulación, Mentalismo, numismagia, cartomagia, tahurismo, micromagia, etc...eso sin contar sus estudios teóricos. 

Juan Tamariz es un buen comunicador, tiene una gran técnica, unos conocimientos infinitos y es admirado por todos los grandes, incluidos Lavand, Ammar, Weber, Giobbi, L. Green...

----------


## Dantestorm

Mi mejor mago es Tamariz. Vale que no tiene los mejores trucos, vale que no es el más conocido, pero me hace reir y alucinar. Y eso es lo que considero importante en un mago.

----------


## israelpeña

a blaine...francamente me agrada algo...pero esa manera de mirar la camara...o_O..es decir...de pura casualidad el tipo no esta drogado? o_O...en serio..no se droga para sus videos? solo mirenle la cara!! xDD

en si..criss angel..es buen t gran mago por su ESFUERZO...el no esta en tv solo por que si como asi.,..no gano el premio ese (no recuerdo su nombre..pero un graaan premio..xDD) esas veces consecutivas por que si...
sino por que se esforzo un ....... para estar donde esta..xDD..

en si, para mi, un ilusionista (a mi juicio) debe tener carisma,habilidad y experiencia...
sin carisma..un iulisionista vale keke..xDD...no le agradaria a nadie..
sin habilidad (que en algunos casos es necesario..de hecho..no..olvidenlo..tenia otro termino pero no recuerdo..asi que dejemoslo en habilidad..xD), el ilusionista no tendria como llamarse ilusionista..
y sin experiencia..bueno...eso sobra explicarlo..no?

en si..y en orden (dando respuesta al tema)

1.-CYRIL TAKAYAMA
2.-Juan Tamariz
3.-criss angel
4.-todos ustedes...por que se que se han esforzado, que aman al ilusionismo y lo llevan con pasion..y ya con eso..les tengo todo el respeto a todos los del foro..(y obviamente..a todas mucho mas! :D)
y por ultimo..el que no puede faltar
5.-COPY.israel peña lara..xDD osea yo...

xau xau
espero no se les haya hecho tedioso mi punto de vista..xDD
copy! arriba el mangaka magician!! xDD

----------


## CbkNxD

y qué me dicen de Criss Angel  :Confused:  xD

----------


## generator

Juan Tamariz sin duda alguna, criss angel me gusta el look que tiene, nada mas el look.. jaja

----------


## J.R.

A mi me encanta Juan Tamariz, pero el dramatismo que genera Rene Lavand con sus historias es fabuloso. Claro esto es de los contemporáneos.

----------


## serxu

a mi me gusta Tamariz, tiene gran contenido teórico y sobre todo, tiene su propio estilo, a sabido darle a la magia un toque más divertido de lo comun y además domina muchísimas variedades de magia.
Por cierto he leido que David Blaine tiene dinero para pagar a 1000 extras, aqui en España he podido saber que pasó algo parecido en el programa "nada x aqui"
Tengo dos amigas que me contaron que se les acercó Luis Piedrahita por la calle a preguntarles si querían que les hiciera un truco, después de decirle que si, este contestó: el truco se nota pero fingid sorpresa.
Vaya chasco no?

----------

